# 2000 Altima rattles when cold



## Raudermike (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima SE that rattles when its cold. That is every time I start it it has a rattling sound until it warms up. It seemed logical to me that something in the exhaust may be the culprit but I was unable to locate the source. Has anyone else dealt with this issue? And if so, could I get some advice as to how I might resolve the issue? Thanks very much for any guidance.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Raudermike said:


> I have a 2000 Altima SE that rattles when its cold. That is every time I start it it has a rattling sound until it warms up. It seemed logical to me that something in the exhaust may be the culprit but I was unable to locate the source. Has anyone else dealt with this issue? And if so, could I get some advice as to how I might resolve the issue? Thanks very much for any guidance.


check all of the heat shields in the exhaust system. these things are notorious rattlers.


----------



## Raudermike (Jul 11, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> check all of the heat shields in the exhaust system. these things are notorious rattlers.


<br>
Thanks dude. I'll go over it again.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problemo. grab each shield and shake it by hand. with the exhaust cold of course.


----------

